# Advice on Ghost Shrimp



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

Ghost Shrimp (glass shrimp, grass shrimp) and I have a checkered past. I got my first ghost shrimp when I was, to put it frankly, an incompetent newbie. I put them in a tank with no filtration and no airstone, and I couldn't for the life of me understand why they kept jumping out of the water, even though the water reeked of hydrogen sulfide. By the time I got my next batch, I'd learned a little, and I had decent filtration in place. But since I hadn't yet evolved any sensible feeding routine, I ended up overfeeding the tank and causing some sort of anaerobic crisis that killed all but two of the shrimp. I lost all but one of my latest batch due to a similar crisis, but I've now (finally) learned how to properly manage the food in my tank and keep everything reasonably clean and non-toxic.

But this is what I'd like to know: do y'all think it would be a good idea to give ghost shrimp another try? As far as I know, the one survivor (who may be from the most recent batch or may be an ultra-tough survivor from the first one; I don't know) is still alive and well (I found what I think is a molted exoskeleton in the tank this morning). I know they tend to have a high mortality rate anyway, because petstores generally don't take very good care of them. *c/p*


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would give it another go, seeing as this time you have all the information to take care of them. I don't have shrimp, never have. I just think they are to delicate for my tanks. Hoping you the best luck in the Ghost Shrimp Saga.


----------



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

That's more or less what I was thinking, but I wanted to check my irrational crustacean exuberance against the outside world


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sure....why not.

I like ghosties. They really are pretty easy to keep too compared to other dwarfs.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have Ghosts, Blue Pearls, Snows, Greens and RCS. The Ghosts are a hardier of the shrimps, plus they're cheap! Give them another try. In my 3g all i have is a sponge filter. I try to make weekly 1g water changes.


----------



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I decided to give them another shot. Now that I've got a proper filter and I understand how to keep the water from getting toxic, they're doing a lot better.


----------

